# Knicks considering unknown Brazilian Tallent???



## stroShow (May 29, 2003)

This is just a rumor, but it appears that the Knicks are considering a little known PF from Brazil. Stumpy Barbones (third from left) attended the June 12th workout with the Knicks under the guise of Leandro Barbosa's interpreter. It seems that Barbones, who has played primarily in a Brazillian Church league has risen quicly to the top of the Knicks draft board. When asked to comment about the 6'1 powerhouse, the Knicks denied interest in Barbones continuing their claim that he was simply there as an interpreter.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

a 6'1 pf?


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

I heard he once dropped 60 points on Barbosa...

From everything I've heard, the guy's an absolute animal on the glass and has a great shot out to 18 feet.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

I would have just yawned at this thread if there wasn't for that picture HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## sniper10 (Jun 5, 2003)

He pushed ne-ne around when i saw him


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

thats crazy ****. but i havent heard of hukm before and if other teams haven't either mayb the knicks could take him in the second round. but he plays foward?


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

u gotta link??or did u just make this up


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Guys, get a grip it's a joke. The three other players shirts are soaked from sweat. This guy's shirt is completely dry because he is standing around doing nothing.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Come on, this is so obviously not true. Everyone knows that if the Knicks are looking for another undersized PF (I'm talking less than 6' tall here) that all they have to do is give me a call.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

isnt that MArcus Hatten ......first guy on the left?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stroShow</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stumpy who? its a joke


----------



## stroShow (May 29, 2003)

This is a total joke... I didn't think anyone would really buy it. I figured the following things were a dead giveaway:

his name is Stumpy
he's fat
he's short
has bad posture
not sweating
6'1 PF
Brazillian Church League
he's wearing Pro Wings (and does not have a shoe deal with Payless)

He really is Barbosa's interpreter.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*question*

is this a joke? did this dude even declare for the draft?


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBiGjImMy</b>!
> isnt that MArcus Hatten ......first guy on the left?


yeah


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

hatten and mike sweetney, the guy next to hatten at least i think tht is sweetney look like theyr about to have a stroke. sweetney with the sweat and hatten with sweat and tht facial expression


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Stumpy Looks Like....*

He is a dead ringer for Jason Kidds son at the age of 20. Funny as hell picture. You should have put it on the Knicks board.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

thats actually reece gaines not mike sweetney

and i thought it was funny that the interpreter dresses up in workout gear like hes gonna play 2 on 2 with 3 NBA caliber guards


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

lol this is a joke......hes not even brazilian hes white....and hes in no shape to be playing in the NBA. Just looks like a random guy pulled off the streets of America.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> hatten and mike sweetney, the guy next to hatten at least i think tht is sweetney look like theyr about to have a stroke. sweetney with the sweat and hatten with sweat and tht facial expression


i doubt it thats sweetney...........sweetney much much more bigger than hatten!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

That guy is not sweetney, its Reece Gaines i believe...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> lol this is a joke......hes not even brazilian hes white....and hes in no shape to be playing in the NBA. Just looks like a random guy pulled off the streets of America.


I happen to know a pale Brazilian. That's beside the point though.

Anywho, I wouldn't take Stumpy because of the fact that he's not sweating. Who would want an interpreter who doesn't get so into his work that he can't break a sweat? That's weak stuff man.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> lol this is a joke......hes not even brazilian hes white....and hes in no shape to be playing in the NBA. Just looks like a random guy pulled off the streets of America.


wtf? im brazilian and im white, its like USA man, there are everykind of people in here.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

I hope everyone who thought this was real is currently hanging their head in shame


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> lol this is a joke......hes not even brazilian hes white....and hes in no shape to be playing in the NBA. Just looks like a random guy pulled off the streets of America.


Your kidding about the white part right??? If not, there are white brazillians.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

well kinda kidding but kinda not....u know....theres some brazillians who have white skin (juninho on brazil soccer team)....who have some hispanic blood in them. That guy looks just pure american white.....


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

oh yeah...juninho has spanish blood...r u kidding me?do u know anything about brazil?the brazilian south is all about german n italy people....like gisele bundchen,kuerten,thiago splitter,ana hickman etc....the north has a mix of eurpean n afro american n asian n everything...the only reason u see a lot of afro american in brazilian sports is cause thats the only way that most of then see to get to the money...its kind of usa...whith less money n gi joes


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

anyway...dont be surprised if layden draft this guy:laugh: ..


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> well kinda kidding but kinda not....u know....theres some brazillians who have white skin (juninho on brazil soccer team)....who have some hispanic blood in them. That guy looks just pure american white.....


1st --- brazil was't colonizated by hispanic men, it was a portugue colony
2nd --- american pure? get a brain. you all americans have an european past, you are english, irish, dutch and etc... if not you are a native indian, a xicano or an afro-american.
3rd You know that you dont know anything about my country so why do you keeping talking about it?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I happen to know a pale Brazilian. That's beside the point though.
> ...


do you know a pale man from florida? i dont think so, there is the sun factor, tanned skin.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

the real reason why the steal of the draft '03 isn't sweating is because he is in superior shape compared to these other guys. imagine his condition, if these so called nba-caliber PGs are so sweaty...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> do you know a pale man from florida? i dont think so, there is the sun factor, tanned skin.


I was backing you up dude. I was saying that I know a pale Brazilian after you told some guy that pale Brazilians exist. And were she still in Brazil, she'd continue to be pale, its not a sun thing. I have a Bolivian cousin who's always tan despite living in Massachusetts and going to school in Wisconsin.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

great joke about the knicks, fat people, bad geography knowledge, ...... 
The prevalence in the bolívia is descendants of Inca people with Spanish miscegenation.. 
Brazil is extremely different.
:banana: :banana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :makeout:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> the real reason why the steal of the draft '03 isn't sweating is because he is in superior shape compared to these other guys. imagine his condition, if these so called nba-caliber PGs are so sweaty...


LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

lol, actually, I got a laugh out of that.


----------

